# 60G cube questions



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all, was looking at getting a used 60G cube and stand was wondering if anyone had one and if so would they mind sharing how they like them or hey even the dislikes are welcome. Not sure on the manufacturer yet. As always thanks.

Doug


----------

